
The plan to turn half the world into a reserve for nature - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20200318-the-worlds-largest-nature-reserve
======
blendo
"Finding ways for people to live inside nature reserves, rather than trying to
keep people out with walls, can help preserve biodiverse habitats overall."

Our immediate call to action (as yet another zoonotic disease threatens to
infect _every_ urban civilization on earth) is for all people, particularly in
major cities, to disperse to their homes, and isolate from groups of more than
a 10 or so people. And do this for many months (up to 18 months if I read the
ICL/Ferguson paper correctly).

And that's just for _this_ virus. Expect another in 10-20 years.

I'm beginning to think that urban life, with all its benefits, may not be
worth it in the long run. Specifically, I'm informed by James C. Scott's
recent "Against the Grain" ("Why did humans abandon hunting and gathering for
sedentary communities dependent on livestock and cereal grains, and governed
by precursors of today’s states?"), and also by Daniel E. Lieberman's "The
Story of the Human Body", particularly his chapter on farming and the
resultant explosion in fertility (due to women having babies every 2 years
instead of the 4 years of our paleo hunter/gatherer mothers).

I will say the most (only?) delightful thing to observe is the lessening of so
much political bullshit. Trump looked absolutely petrified in his speech last
week.

